# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > General and Miscellaneous Mapping >  J.Edward's sloppy informal Mapvember gruelfest

## J.Edward

Yay, another month of full on images !!!!  :Razz: 
I just got done with Inktober, which you can see over on DeviantArt.
I still have a few more images to post from that, but why not get into another month long thing.  :Very Happy: 
Well, I am not going to do it so formally though. 
I sketch and draw a lot of maps each month. Most no one ever sees.
Little thumbnails and such. I figure I'll show some of those here.
A little behind the curtain show. Grub a mug of liquid gruel and sit back for some sketchy business and random stuff.  :Wink: 
[the gruel... was originally meant as a grueling month... but.. a mug of gruel...  :Razz:  sounds disgusting.  :Very Happy:  ]

First up was a pic I started last night. It actually was a thumbnail for Mapvember.


Then this little one, which I do intend to make a larger map of at some point.

----------


## Greg

Haha, glad you decided to join in on the fun in the end, John!  :Very Happy: 

Sketches, now why didn't I think of doing that, it would have made this month so much easier.  :Wink: 

In all seriousness though, they're two lovely little pieces and a snippet into that fantastic artistic mind of yours, so I look forwards to all the scribbles, notes and bits and pieces you throw at us! And knowing you, I'm sure you might even get carried away with one or two along the way!  :Smile:

----------


## Voolf

This is gonna be awesome. Your Inktober pictures are beautiful.

----------


## Domino44

I love your inktober work! I like your two maps excited to see more!

----------


## Mouse

I LOVE your DeviantArt page!  :Smile: 

These two little maps here are just beautiful - so typically YOU!

You only have to pick up a pencil and draw a squiggle and it turns out great  :Smile:

----------


## Blaidd Drwg

Welcome on board, Sir!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Meshon

These look fantastic! I really like that you're willing to share the "behind the curtain" stuff, it always fascinates me to see what's in people's sketchbooks and scrap papers, so inspiring. 

Cheers,
Meshon

----------


## J.Edward

> Haha, glad you decided to join in on the fun in the end, John! 
> 
> Sketches, now why didn't I think of doing that, it would have made this month so much easier. 
> 
> In all seriousness though, they're two lovely little pieces and a snippet into that fantastic artistic mind of yours, so I look forwards to all the scribbles, notes and bits and pieces you throw at us! And knowing you, I'm sure you might even get carried away with one or two along the way!


I will have a few that are more than sketches. Like today's piece.  :Very Happy: 



> This is gonna be awesome. Your Inktober pictures are beautiful.


Thanks Voolf  :Smile:  I am glad to be back here on the Guild.
Felt like I was gone for too long.



> I love your inktober work! I like your two maps excited to see more!


Thanks Domino  :Very Happy:  Glad to see you out and about.



> I LOVE your DeviantArt page! 
> 
> These two little maps here are just beautiful - so typically YOU!
> 
> You only have to pick up a pencil and draw a squiggle and it turns out great


Thanks Mouse  :Very Happy: 
I do a lot of non-map stuff that most never see. 
But, I do love making maps. No question about it.



> Welcome on board, Sir!


Glad to be joining in.  :Very Happy: 

Here's a little map for today.
Just a fun little parchment piece.

The Edge of Land

----------


## J.Edward

Thanks Meshon  :Smile: 
I would say you ninja'd me... but i was going so slow  :Surprised: 
I am definitely getting more comfortable showing the scribbles and sketches.
It is actually sort of freeing to get to that point.  :Smile:

----------


## DanielHasenbos

Really like this one, and I agree with the others, it's nice to get a look in your sketchbook (:

----------


## ThomasR

Every time you post a map such as this one (and the parchment thing is the cherry on top of the cake), I gaze at it in amazement, despair a lot thinking about the heights you dwell in, think about quitting and feeding my maps to the goats and finally, I take out my pens and start climbing again with a new motivation  :Wink:  Thanks for sharing. And a little question, what is the original size ?

PS : It's even better than Thendrais !!

----------


## arsheesh

Even in basic outline form these are some nice sketches!

Cheers,
-Arsheesh

----------


## Eri

super amazed by that parchment look. Makes the map something really special.

----------


## Chashio

Awesome pieces, J!  :Very Happy:  Looking forward to what else you sketch up this month!

----------


## Blaidd Drwg

> Every time you post a map such as this one (and the parchment thing is the cherry on top of the cake), I gaze at it in amazement, despair a lot thinking about the heights you dwell in, think about quitting and feeding my maps to the goats and finally, I take out my pens and start climbing again with a new motivation


You took the words right out of my mouth  :Razz:

----------


## ChickPea

The parchment map is lovely!

----------


## damonjynx

Awesome work John. I love both sketches and that parchment piece...what can I say?

----------


## Domino44

That parchment map... oh lord it's beautiful!

----------


## Ilanthar

I wish my finished work would look like your sloppy maps... :Surprised:

----------


## J.Edward

> Really like this one, and I agree with the others, it's nice to get a look in your sketchbook (:


Thanks Dan  :Smile:  I will have more sketches in here this month.



> Every time you post a map such as this one (and the parchment thing is the cherry on top of the cake), I gaze at it in amazement, despair a lot thinking about the heights you dwell in, think about quitting and feeding my maps to the goats and finally, I take out my pens and start climbing again with a new motivation  Thanks for sharing. And a little question, what is the original size ?
> 
> PS : It's even better than Thendrais !!


Thanks Thomas  :Smile:  
This one was not a particularly large map to start with. 1920 x 1080 at 300dpi.
It was all digital, after a very quick rough sketch of just the coastline.
So, it's in a very different class than Thendrais, to me.
All the parchment was digital work, which can be easier. Also, working smaller can be easier too.



> Even in basic outline form these are some nice sketches!
> 
> Cheers,
> -Arsheesh


Thank you sir  :Very Happy: 



> super amazed by that parchment look. Makes the map something really special.


Thanks Eri  :Smile: 



> Awesome pieces, J!  Looking forward to what else you sketch up this month!


Thanks Chashio. Same goes to your Mapvember work  :Wink:

----------


## J.Edward

> You took the words right out of my mouth


Shakes head - you guys have tons of skills. For real.  :Wink: 



> The parchment map is lovely!


Thanks CP  :Smile: 



> Awesome work John. I love both sketches and that parchment piece...what can I say?


Thank you Damon  :Smile: 



> That parchment map... oh lord it's beautiful!


 :Very Happy:  Thanks Domino. Very muuch appreciated.



> I wish my finished work would look like your sloppy maps...


Your work is awesome Ilanthar, and you know it  :Wink:  as do I  :Very Happy:

----------


## J.Edward

Here's a somewhat quick-ish map I did last night, as I was sort of falling a bit behind.
Just wanted to knock out a little ink map. It ended up a bit larger than planned, but is still not too overdone.
I just recently bought some colored inks and may try them out on this piece.
I'd love to be able to do more traditional work, as it leaves you with a sellable piece afterwards, which would be helpful.

This one sort of goes along with the House of Morgyle piece done a little while back.
I'm not yet sure which story world this and Morgyle are set in. It could easily be Luma and relate into the story of Briarhall and the Lady of Wold.
But it could also fit nicely into the World of Nhyn and the Guild of Quills.
And, sadly for me, it could also fit easily into the new world I am crafting.
Needless to say, I have too many worlds going on.  :Exclamation:   :Surprised: 

Anyways, for now, The Village of Frogsmord


It's done mostly in a style I used for some Luma rpg maps which no one here has seen.
I am just not sure if trying to do an rpg product with no game mechanics is really of interest to gamers.
And as such, is a viable sellable product. sigh... the life of a freelancer; the struggles of Ronin.  :Razz:

----------


## Blaidd Drwg

Perfectly fine map for something quick-ish!
I always like the layouts of the villages you draw; they look very quaint and cozy.




> I just recently bought some colored inks and may try them out on this piece. I'd love to be able to do more traditional work, as it leaves you with a sellable piece afterwards, which would be helpful.


Yes please! Would love to see that. And I know how you feel (I think). I'd love to have the painting chops of say a Francesca Baerald (why aim low, right  :Razz:  ), and produce a completely non-digital piece. But I'm even afraid to touch my pen+ink work with paint for now. I can only ruin them. My attempts at watercolour so far haven't been very encouraging xD





> I'm not yet sure which story world this and Morgyle are set in. It could easily be Luma and relate into the story of Briarhall and the Lady of Wold.
> But it could also fit nicely into the World of Nhyn and the Guild of Quills.
> And, sadly for me, it could also fit easily into the new world I am crafting.
> Needless to say, I have too many worlds going on.


What are those story worlds exactly? Imaginary creations for private use as a backdrop for maps, or settings you've worked on (or something else entirely)?

----------


## Chashio

Are frog legs a specialty here?  :Surprised: 
That is a beautiful little map, J. I'd love to see what you do with the colored inks but this black and white can stand on its own as well.  :Wink: 

Side note: Patreon. Just sayin.  :Razz:

----------


## ThomasR

> Side note: Patreon. Just sayin.


That, exactly that  :Smile:

----------


## ChickPea

Such a cosy little village! I'd love to see some colour in it. Pretty please!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Dyson Logos

> Here's a somewhat quick-ish map I did last night, as I was sort of falling a bit behind.
> Anyways, for now, The Village of Frogsmord


This is RIDICULOUSLY good for a "quick-ish" map.

----------


## damonjynx

> This is RIDICULOUSLY good for a "quick-ish" map.


100% agree.




> I am just not sure if trying to do an rpg product with no game mechanics is really of interest to gamers.
> And as such, is a viable sellable product.


It totally is. Over on DRIVETHRU.RPG there are lots of system neutral products; I'm sure that just the ARTwork in yours, would sell them, regardless of the text component!

RPG products with no game system attached, particularly settings & adventure locales are great because Games Masters just need to provide the game stats for Non-Player Characters  & monsters and possibly traps for whatever system they're using at the time and if they change system...it's a just a matter of re-doing the stats. Probably not so useful for players but GM's love them, well I do at any rate.

----------


## J.Edward

> Perfectly fine map for something quick-ish!
> I always like the layouts of the villages you draw; they look very quaint and cozy.
> 
> Yes please! Would love to see that. And I know how you feel (I think). I'd love to have the painting chops of say a Francesca Baerald (why aim low, right  ), and produce a completely non-digital piece. But I'm even afraid to touch my pen+ink work with paint for now. I can only ruin them. My attempts at watercolour so far haven't been very encouraging xD
> 
> What are those story worlds exactly? Imaginary creations for private use as a backdrop for maps, or settings you've worked on (or something else entirely)?


I have been holding back from traditional color work for a long time.
I can do it just fine digitally, but my efforts were also subpar with watercolor.
Maybe i can get going with the ink and then move into some watercolor as well.

I'm surprised that you haven't noticed the slow drip of these worlds.
Almost all of my personal maps relate back to one of these worlds.
Luma, Nhyn, Ta-Uhn, Mim, and several others.
They started with one or two worlds from gaming days, then moved on into worlds for stories to happen in.
It's actually sort of a side thing that the mapping thing got so big so quickly.
I was doing general illustration and graphic design stuff before my mapping really took off like this.



> Are frog legs a specialty here? 
> That is a beautiful little map, J. I'd love to see what you do with the colored inks but this black and white can stand on its own as well. 
> 
> Side note: Patreon. Just sayin.


Poor little frogs  :Frown:  Thanks Chashio  :Very Happy: 
I am getting the feel that I need to get on that, as evidenced by Thomas's response.  :Wink: 




> That, exactly that


 :Razz:  



> Such a cosy little village! I'd love to see some colour in it. Pretty please!


I am hoping to give it a go this weekend  :Wink:  I hope i am happily surprised by some unknown skill with colors.



> This is RIDICULOUSLY good for a "quick-ish" map.


Thanks Dyson  :Very Happy:  Which is high praise from a master of the ink map. 



> 100% agree.
> 
> 
> 
> It totally is. Over on DRIVETHRU.RPG there are lots of system neutral products; I'm sure that just the ARTwork in yours, would sell them, regardless of the text component!
> 
> RPG products with no game system attached, particularly settings & adventure locales are great because Games Masters just need to provide the game stats for Non-Player Characters  & monsters and possibly traps for whatever system they're using at the time and if they change system...it's a just a matter of re-doing the stats. Probably not so useful for players but GM's love them, well I do at any rate.


This is wonderful to hear Damon. Thank you.
I have been away from gaming for a long time and had forgotten much and just wasn't sure if system neutral would appeal.
I have some work to complete then.

As a quick question to you Damon [and any others that use gaming maps], do people want a specific campaign world with related setting specific stuff?
Or just the general location info?

----------


## DanielHasenbos

To my eye this 'quick-is' map upholds the same standard as your regular maps. I'd rather call this a change of style than quality. It's really amazing what you're able to do in so little time. 

As for your question, I would agree with the others. I think you'd get a lot of followers over on Patreon and also RPGDriveThru is a good idea, though I have no idea to what degree you would or wouldn't have to create a setting. 

Great work!

----------


## Voolf

These kind of maps from you are so nice. You can see it's a fast map (for you) yet still the overall composition seems always well thought

----------


## J.Edward

[some replies and then a map]



> To my eye this 'quick-is' map upholds the same standard as your regular maps. I'd rather call this a change of style than quality. It's really amazing what you're able to do in so little time. 
> 
> As for your question, I would agree with the others. I think you'd get a lot of followers over on Patreon and also RPGDriveThru is a good idea, though I have no idea to what degree you would or wouldn't have to create a setting. 
> 
> Great work!


Thanks Dan  :Smile: 
I could concede that, though, it only took a few hours total i think.
I am trying to get things going with patreon this month, if i can. 
I have also started instagram, tumblr, facebook, kickstarter, and other sites this month.
Along with commissions and all the other artwork stuff. I'm worn out.  :Surprised: 



> These kind of maps from you are so nice. You can see it's a fast map (for you) yet still the overall composition seems always well thought


Thanks Voolf  :Smile: 

And here's what happened with the colored inks and a touch of watercolor... just to muddy things up a tad bit.
I like the water, mostly. Much of the rest... i need more practice. And skill with a real world brush.
It is nothing like photoshop. nope. Some of it was quite fun though.  :Smile:

----------


## ThomasR

Kickstarter ? Let me offer you a pint of stout so that you talk a bit more about that ... even post a link maybe  :Smile: 

Also, have you tried using the colored version as a multiplied layer or any similar blending mode ? I have and it looks pretty good, especially if you play with opacity and add the linework on top.

----------


## Blaidd Drwg

Did someone mention stout?

----------


## jshoer

> The Edge of Land
> Attachment 100789


Woah! Someday, I'm going to have to steal those mountains. The torn parchment look is very well done, too. And that compass looks like it'd make a great wax seal.

----------


## J.Edward

[some replies and then another map]



> Kickstarter ? Let me offer you a pint of stout so that you talk a bit more about that ... even post a link maybe 
> 
> Also, have you tried using the colored version as a multiplied layer or any similar blending mode ? I have and it looks pretty good, especially if you play with opacity and add the linework on top.


I'm not moving quite that fast. I know I am going to do some kickstarters at some point, but I started so I could get a book that was running.  :Wink: 
There are probably some business skills I'm going to need to acquire before I jump in that pool, probably.

I hadn't tried that Thomas. I'll have to look at that.
I've been so busy since October started, and it hasn't slowed down yet.



> Did someone mention stout?


Hehe  :Very Happy: 



> Woah! Someday, I'm going to have to steal those mountains. The torn parchment look is very well done, too. And that compass looks like it'd make a great wax seal.


It's a nice style to use. It doesn't take terribly long to do and has a decent effect.
I like wax seals  :Smile:  and do think of things being done in that manner, so maybe it slipped in there.


And another bit of mappage.
This one is a holdover from my Inktober stuff.
I just finished it last night. Two more form Inktober and I am done.  :Very Happy: 
Well, technically one more... the last one isn't in ink.
Anyways... the Divided Lands, which was for Inktober day 2, which was divided.  :Wink:

----------


## Blaidd Drwg

Is amazeballs a word? I'm making it a word. This is amazeballs  :Smile: 

Is that a volcano in the background?

----------


## Josiah VE

I agree, these maps are so awesome. 
So much detail but still perfectly clear. Simply amazing.

----------


## Domino44

The Divided Lands are fantastic, keep up the great work!

----------


## Bogie

Wicked Cool John!!

----------


## DanielHasenbos

I believe I have already commented on this somewhere else on the interwebz, but here goes again. This one is brilliant John!

----------


## ThomasR

> I'm not moving quite that fast. I know I am going to do some kickstarters at some point, but I started so I could get a book that was running.


Would you care to share the project you're talking about ? I find it pretty difficult to keep in touch with the interesting projects (for me at least) on crowd funding platforms.

About the map, it's SOOO pulp !  :Smile:

----------


## J.Edward

> Is amazeballs a word? I'm making it a word. This is amazeballs 
> 
> Is that a volcano in the background?


Hehe  :Very Happy:  Thanks Brian and yes, yes it is a volcano  :Wink: 



> I agree, these maps are so awesome. 
> So much detail but still perfectly clear. Simply amazing.


Thanks Josiah  :Very Happy: 



> The Divided Lands are fantastic, keep up the great work!


Thank you Domino  :Very Happy: 



> Wicked Cool John!!


Thank you Bogie  :Very Happy: 



> I believe I have already commented on this somewhere else on the interwebz, but here goes again. This one is brilliant John!


Thanks Dan  :Very Happy:  Yeah, we see each other all over the net  :Razz: 



> Would you care to share the project you're talking about ? I find it pretty difficult to keep in touch with the interesting projects (for me at least) on crowd funding platforms.
> 
> About the map, it's SOOO pulp !


Well, I am not sure I should or not.
The first project I was thinking of Kickstarting was just one map.
Well, maybe one map. Maybe it would be more. Not sure.
I can say that it might have something to do with Lovecraft.  :Exclamation: 
But, I am not sure if I will have the time to try it.
And then Kickstarter is daunting and makes me nervous just thinking about it.

----------


## ChickPea

Gorgeous work. I love The Divided Lands especially. It's beautifully drawn.

----------


## Voolf

Blaidd naild it. Your work J.E is just amazeballs !

----------


## J.Edward

> Gorgeous work. I love The Divided Lands especially. It's beautifully drawn.





> Blaidd naild it. Your work J.E is just amazeballs !


Thank you both  :Smile: 
This post won't be so amazing.
It's just a look at how messy the sketch and idea creation part can be.
It might be hard to make out what all this even is.

----------


## Blaidd Drwg

Your mess has got nothing on mine! *smugface*
But in all seriousness, I love seeing rough sketches. They tickle the imagination more. Love to see the finished version of this.

----------


## Schwarzkreuz

> I wish my finished work would look like your sloppy maps...


Same here  :Very Happy:

----------

